# Organ Donors



## romfty (Jul 17, 2013)

Over here there is a big debate on organ donorship............indeed Wales has just said that people have to 'opt out' of organ donorship .......which means that if they have no documents on them to 'opt out' in the event of a fatal accident, their organs can be taken and used. 

(I have looked back to see if  this has been discussed before, but could'nt find it).


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2013)

Opt out worries me. I have no problem if, when I am in extremis, someone wants to harvest my organs and my children and husband know this. Nevertheless, it is important that they be asked for their consent before the harvesting goes ahead. I am, after all, their mother or wife, not just an organ field.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes 'opt out' bothers me too, shouldn't be able to.  What is it with people who think that mortal remains are better left to rot or burn than to be put to use to save a life, or make another life bearable?   I guess 'opting out' at least makes them expend a bit more effort than just protesting against someone putting 'dead' organs to better use.

What's all that about anyway??  How do they think that way?  Why do so few choose to donate organs?

I'm signed up for it.  No one is going to object, least of all me. 
  They'd better shoot me soon though, these old organs are deteriorating rapidly.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 17, 2013)

_HaHa if you are anything like me Diwundrin they will take one look and dispose of mine_


----------



## romfty (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm all for it as well......... whether or not the family agree.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2013)

romfty said:


> (I have looked back to see if  this has been discussed before, but could'nt find it).



This is the thread...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1131-Organ-Donation-Do-you-have-a-donor-card


----------



## That Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

Just finished reading "World War Z" . . . great, well written novel concerning a zombie apocalypse which was caused by a virus that got a foothold via . . . blackmarket organs from . . . China!  EEK!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2013)

I can see the World War Z scenario happening to us, for sure, TG ! In this day and age, we are susceptible to things from about anywhere in the world, and China certainly does not have a good track record.
As for the donating organs; I am ok with it in principle, just not with how it is actually playing out in real life . 
Consider the woman that woke up from a coma, and was  on the operating table to have her organs removed. Or the people that might have been saved from an accident, but instead, the doctor harvested, and let the patient die.

Even worse, they are now bringing back the guillotine as a method of execution, so that they can harvest the organs here in the United States. They have one in Georgia, and several more due to be used soon.
To me, this is taking organ donation to a whole new level, and I do not like it at all.


----------



## Anne (Jul 17, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Consider the woman that woke up from a coma, and was  on the operating table to have her organs removed. Or the people that might have been saved from an accident, but instead, the doctor harvested, and let the patient die.
> 
> Even worse, they are now bringing back the guillotine as a method of execution, so that they can harvest the organs here in the United States. They have one in Georgia, and several more due to be used soon.
> To me, this is taking organ donation to a whole new level, and I do not like it at all.



Scares the heck out of me for the reasons you mentioned, as well as others.    But, the guillotine??!!   Where did you hear this - good heavens, where have I been??!!  I mean I've heard rumors of course, but had no idea they are doing this??? :saywhat:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is the link from the Georgia bill, allowing the guillotine to be used for executions so organs can be harvested. 
The article that I read online is pretty dramatic, and claims that there are about 30,000 of them being stored in Georgia and Montana at present. If you google it, the articles are all over the Internet.

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/hb1274_guillotine_execution.htm


----------



## romfty (Jul 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is the thread...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1131-Organ-Donation-Do-you-have-a-donor-card



Thanks for the link, did'nt go back 12 months........ but in an ever changing society maybe it's still topical?   For me they can take what they want and then blast me up the chimney.........


----------



## pchinvegas (Jul 18, 2013)

Once I am dead and I trust my daughter will make sure, I have no use for any part of my body. If any part could help someone else they are welcome to it. I would be a living donor ( as my daughter is ) if it were not for Chrons and high blood pressure.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 19, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Here is the link from the Georgia bill, allowing the guillotine to be used for executions so organs can be harvested.
> The article that I read online is pretty dramatic, and claims that there are about 30,000 of them being stored in Georgia and Montana at present. If you google it, the articles are all over the Internet.
> 
> http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/hb1274_guillotine_execution.htm



I was horrified when I read this but some later investigation has revealed that the whole thing is bogus.

There was a condemned man who tried to delay his execution by requesting death by guillotine (knowing that this was not possible) on the grounds that he wanted to donate his organs. It didn't work and he was electrocuted.

The legislation referred to in the link  is at best a draft and there is no law in Georgia that permits execution by guillotine. See this link http://sharonkgilbert.com/?p=2317

Also there is no truth in the urban myth that the Federal Government has purchased 30,000 guillotines or that Fema has stockpiled 800,000 coffins.

You had me very worried for a while.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 19, 2013)

Onya Warri, glad you're still taking the time to snuff out internet grass fires of outrage over 'furfys'.  
Keep on keeping things 'real'.  :goodjob:


----------

